# Office Communicator



## mjar01 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi all, first of all thanks for taking a look at my thread, and double thanks for any help...much appreciated!

The other day, I went to log off my system, and a few popups came up saying application error, end task, etc. Usually happens when I have a few programs open, and just log off fast.

Today, I logged in, and my Office Communicator 2005 program is nowhere to be found. I have the program installed, but when I try to run it communicator.exe runs for a second in task manager, then disappears. I tried an uninstall/reinstall, nothing. I used a program to completely uninstall every instance of Communicator only, tried to reinstall again, same result.

So now I'm stuck. I have the program installed, but can't run it. I select to run it, it shows up in task manager then quits, and nothing runs...

Help!
Thanks!


----------



## mjar01 (Feb 25, 2008)

bump . . .


----------



## mjar01 (Feb 25, 2008)

bump again . . .


----------



## mjar01 (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone????


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Are you trying to start a sharing conversation or just get it to run (I have little knowledge of the product - just trying to see where we can go with this).


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

This may lead you somewhere...
http://mucuguk.org/blogs/microsoft_unified_communications_user_group_ap/archive/2007/10/22/181.aspx


----------



## mjar01 (Feb 25, 2008)

I've already tried to apply the hotfix. I'm just trying to get it to open. The app won't launch. Like I said, when I go to open the app, communicator.exe shows up in the task manager (processes) for a few seconds after I open it, and then it disappears.... The app never opens. I've tried to uninstall, reinstall, nothing...?

Not sure if there is a service stopped that needs to run? A registry key preventing it from launching? Or what? Either way, I tried all I can think of.

Anyone....?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

When an application unexpectedly quits, a low-level system error has occurred. As a result, the active application quits, but the error may not be serious enough to cause a system-wide error. In your Device Manager, are there any apps that have flags of any sort?
Also, are you running the Multilingual User Interface Package? If so, you might want to check out
http://software.techrepublic.com.com/download.aspx?docid=316219


----------



## mjar01 (Feb 25, 2008)

Device Manager is clean as a whistle. Scanned for viruses, spyware, etc, and nothing showed up.

I'm not running the MUIP you asked about.

Could it be a registry problem?? I just don't get why everytime I completely uninstall Office Communicator 2005, reboot, reinstall, reboot, and try to run that it does the same thing...?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Sounds like a hardware problem, almost - and there I am really getting out of my league....any other software problems? Network problems?


----------



## mjar01 (Feb 25, 2008)

None...

Well thanks for trying!

Anyone else have any suggestions??


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What OS is this? Is System Restore available?

Is it possible to try to open this program (I'm not familiar with it at all really,) in Safe Mode with Networking support or by clean booting to rule out program conflicts?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135 << for Vista, but applies equally to XP, and better written.


----------



## mjar01 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm running XP Pro Sp2, restore was shut off, and safe mode didn't get me anywhere...

I was thinking about running a repair install, from the disc, but wanted to do that as a last resort... Was hoping maybe someone knew of an easy fix, etc...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Look in the Event Viewer (run: *eventvwr.msc*) and see what kinds of repeating errors you are getting in the System and Applications logs. Some, like "DCOM" will just be the result of starting in Safe Mode.

It kind of sounds like you may have file corruption issues -- and you may see "disk" or "atapi" errors in the system log.

I'd run chkdsk on the drive regardless.

Try the "clean boot" enabling only those NON Microsoft services and exes that are relevant to the program.

I don't think it's a system file issue -- but you can try running:

*sfc /scannow*

have your disk handy, you may or may not need it to complete.

Also, see if you can run the program from another User Account to test that.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Glad to have you on board, RR...I was out of ideas.


----------



## mjar01 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll give it a shot tomorrow RR, and keep you all posted. Thanks!


----------



## mjar01 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope, nothing...

I give up. Time to break out the shotgun!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Just buy a new PC and be happy with it.... 
(That's what I did!)


----------



## PrurientCherubim (Feb 12, 2008)

When you see Communicator in the task bar, are you double clicking on it, or right clicking then choosing open?

Does the same thing happen if you try to access it through the Start Menu?


----------



## mjar01 (Feb 25, 2008)

PrurientCherubim said:


> When you see Communicator in the task bar, are you double clicking on it, or right clicking then choosing open?
> 
> Does the same thing happen if you try to access it through the Start Menu?


It's not even showing up in the task bar. It was initially set to automatically launch on login. I disabled it through msconfig, to not auto launch, and tried to manually launch, but nothing.

The problem is not....me not knowing how to launch an application. The problem is the application launches in task manager/processes (it actually displays communicator.exe), then goes away after about 10 seconds and then the darn thing never actually opens...

I've tried start/run/communicator.exe
I've tried double clicking it from program files
I've tried running from the start menu
I've tried a repair (add/remove programs - support - repair)
I've tried a clean uninstall - reinstall
I've tried disabling non-ms services and rebooting

I've pretty much tried everything I, and other ppl can think of... Time to re-image the pc


----------



## PrurientCherubim (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry I didn't mean to imply that you didn't know how to open an app - and I mispoke/typed - I meant to ask if it appeared or if you were using the Notification Tray Icon (not the Task Bar)

Since we occasionally have some issues with Communicator here at work - I thought I would try to help out. I see you've got the answer you were looking for.

Have fun reimaging.


----------

